# Hehehe



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

After I moved me and my boy Harlow out to NC, I learned that a good friend of mine from High School had got in to Bullies and had bought a pregnant female; Surprised he offered me one of the pups  hehe just wanted to show off

Dam: Next Generations CA. love; Call name Ash American Bully Online Pedigree
Sire: SUAREZ BULLS CAUSIN A RUCKUS; Call name Playboy American Bully Online Pedigree

Very excited, going to work with him with getting his dogs in the ABKC shows, so watch out ABKC here we come!


----------



## UngodlyBullies (Apr 23, 2011)

Can we get a picture?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations man, that is one nice frickin' pedigree. Yeah, I'll say it... I'm jealous


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Ungodly: When the pups drop definitely!
@Indigo the pups drop in may. Get at me if you`re interested.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yupp I agree with Shana, bangin ped. Congrats!


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Silence said:


> After I moved me and my boy Harlow out to NC, I learned that a good friend of mine from High School had got in to Bullies and had bought a pregnant female; Surprised he offered me one of the pups  hehe just wanted to show off
> 
> Dam: Next Generations CA. love; Call name Ash American Bully Online Pedigree
> Sire: SUAREZ BULLS CAUSIN A RUCKUS; Call name Playboy American Bully Online Pedigree
> ...


Tell your friend he can give me one too... lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oooo suarez bulls, i love those doggies


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Pachino is Dre's grandpa on his mommas side


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Pics are posted in the Pics section


----------

